
The Simple, Sleek and Smart electric standing desk - daleco
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/182384199/the-simple-sleek-and-smart-electric-standing-desk
======
daleco
We launched our Kickstarter. Please check it out, let us know if you have any
questions!

Cheers,

